
Why My Team Doesn’t Use Swift and Can’t Anytime Soon - okgabr
http://blog.instabug.com/2017/04/no-swift-instabug/
======
draw_down
I thought it was interesting that they mention they're hiring right at the
beginning of describing why they can't use a language many developers are
excited about. "Come work here! You will absolutely not use Swift anytime soon
though." Of course the explanation makes sense, it's a tough spot to be in.

~~~
HeshamMegid
I understand it might sound weird to be telling people we're hiring and at the
same time telling them that we can't use Swift, but we do use Swift for all
new UI and unit tests we write, since those don't affect the framework. Plus,
Swift aside, working on software that runs inside other developers' software
has so many challenges that I'm sure are still going to be interesting
regardless of the language you use.

